# Shrimp shops in Wiltshire



## nduli (19 Mar 2012)

I have the pleasure of heading to Wiltshire for the weekend to a small village between Trowbridge and devizes given I'll have left the small people behind and just have the long suffering better half in tow can anyone recommend anywhere in Wiltshire for A good Lfs ideally with shrimp. Looking to kill an hr or so and nothing better than a good snoop in a quality establishment.


----------



## PeteA (28 Mar 2012)

Hi,

Sorry I've been massively busy with work and going away and guess you've already been & gone.  Shrimp wise, I'm yet to find a place with a good selection locally.  In Devizes we have Old Forge Tropicals that normally had what they label as "Algae Shrimp" - not 100% sure what species as some I picked up there are jet black with a cream stripe down their back.  They also have some low grade Red Cherries.  Maidenhead Aquatics in Melksham will generally have Amano and Red Cherries.  Finally Blooms nr Wroughton had some nano's with reasonable quality Red Cherries and some Crystal Red's and Black Bee's.  Everything else is a bit further afield.


----------



## Emyr (28 Mar 2012)

http://www.acressupply.com/new/Default.asp?Page=43

This place is great. They know what there talking about in there and some interesting things to look at.


----------



## Radik (28 Mar 2012)

You need to look for breeders not lfs they usually import from asia then resell but shrimp will remember bad shipment conditions during import then they live only 1-2 months and die at the buyers expense. 1 dead shrimp in the packaging and whole lot is spoiled. Only few importers mastered shrimp handling and I am certain not in the UK but only few in Germany. I've got burned myself few times.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
You could try "Amazon Aquatics" in Warminster, if you go to Acres, it is just down the road (Amazon Aquatics is located at 76 East Street, Warminster, Wiltshire. BA12 9BW.). I haven't been in for a while, but Mike usually has some interesting livestock in, and may well have some more unusual plants as well.

cheers Darrel


----------

